# Lakas ng tama mo



## clee142

If someone says "Lakas ng tama mo" what does that mean?


----------



## DotterKat

Literally, *lakas ng tama mo* means _you have been struck hard (by something).  _However, it is most commonly used idiomatically to mean either: 1) that the person has been severely affected by an intoxicating or mind-altering substance, usually alcohol or 2) that the person has a deep crush, fascination, desire or even an obsession for someone.  The two concepts can of course be combined to mean that someone has an overwhelming, almost intoxicating crush on someone.


----------



## confusednikki=)

i agree with DotterKat.
Example:
1)  Lakas ng tama mo,umuwi kana at magpahinga.
-that the person has been severely affected by an intoxicating or mind-altering substance, usually alcohol
2) Lakas ng tama ko kay Katrina.
-that the person has a deep crush, fascination, desire or even an obsession for someone

Hope it helps =)


----------

